# CM9 Wifi issues



## ZepTeppe (Oct 18, 2011)

I recently installed CM9 on a clean install. Everything worked completely fine until i installed gapps 4.0.3. Now my wifi wont connect at all. It sees the network and everything properly, but when I tap connect it refuses to do anything at all. Anyone else encountered this problem yet? If so is there a workaround?


----------



## chart8006 (Oct 14, 2011)

I installed over 3.5, Worked great and then started getting System UI Not working error, Did factory reset in Clockworkmod and now am getting Authentication errors with wifi. Good luck.

Edit: Turned off protection - Went back into settings and forgot all the saved login info, set them up again and connected without any problems.

Sorry - turned WPA off wireless router and connected

CT


----------



## weta (Aug 25, 2011)

I've got the same issue.
What do you mean by turning off protection?


----------



## Apk07 (Jan 17, 2012)

What I had to do was, with wifi on, forget/erase all the networks, then turn it off, then turn it on, and try a few times. Its really sketchy but once it connects and obtains an IP it usually sticks.

My issue is that for some odd reason using wifi on CM9 kills my router's wifi completely until I reboot my router (DDWRT). Its really annoying so I'm just back to WebOS until the next alpha


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

i have the same issue wifi problem , i just install the cm7 3.5 , the problem is , my andoid hp touchpad can not connect to my router , anyone can help , the wireless always say obtaining IP ađress from my provider , then scanning , disconnected , remmebered, secured with WEP. , please help , thanks


----------



## promiseofcake (Oct 22, 2011)

There is an app in Market that fixes WiFi in one click (forgets all, restarts service, etc.) It really has been my bread and butter for CM7 on the TP.

FXR WiFi fix and rescue https://market.android.com/details?id=com.brilliapps.wifiandmorefixer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## vide infra (Dec 10, 2011)

promiseofcake said:


> There is an app in Market that fixes WiFi in one click (forgets all, restarts service, etc.) It really has been my bread and butter for CM7 on the TP.
> 
> FXR WiFi fix and rescue https://market.andro...ifiandmorefixer
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


just tried getting this on my touchpad and forgot that wifi doesn't work hahaha


----------



## vide infra (Dec 10, 2011)

by the way a cache & dalvik cache wipe fixed wifi for me


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

i have had no wifi issues yet on cm9. connects on reboot as it should and i've rebooted numerous times since installation. i have not put it down long enough to see if it works well after deep sleep, lol. very pleased so far.


----------



## dookie (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, the only issue I have with wifi is it keeps "obtaining IP address" then it fails and starts over again. I was able to remedy this in CM7 by changing the device ID/Hostname (Android_xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx) to something way shorter. Then my touchpad would connect without any issue. My router hates really long hostnames. The problem with CM9 is there's no way to do change it from the settings. Does anyone know if there is a way to do it CM9/ISC be it either a script or otherwise?


----------



## tsouthen (Jan 20, 2012)

That's exactly the same fix I used with Alpha 3.5, I really want to know what that setting changes so we can do it in ICS.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

No matter how many times I tried, I couldn't install ACMEInstaller2 so I went ahead and wiped my cache and did a reset from clockworkmod. I installed the zip for CM9 then the gapps. Started it up and I haven't had any issues besides the known issues and sometimes having to disable wifi and re-enable it.


----------



## calculator (Oct 15, 2011)

I had some odd issues with wifi needing to be reset that I never had with alpha 2.

I ran FXR wifi fix, rebooted into clockwork mod and cleared all the caches (dalvik and otherwise), and now ICS is running with nary a problem, aside from those mentioned by the cm developers.

perhaps those with the wifi needing to be reset problem should try it.


----------



## 2new2care (Jan 19, 2012)

calculator said:


> I had some odd issues with wifi needing to be reset that I never had with alpha 2.
> 
> I ran FXR wifi fix, rebooted into clockwork mod and cleared all the caches (dalvik and otherwise), and now ICS is running with nary a problem, aside from those mentioned by the cm developers.
> 
> perhaps those with the wifi needing to be reset problem should try it.


I flashed my friends TP with CM9 and its having constant wifi issues. It was a clean install, never had been rooted before. No go on FXR wifi fix or clearing all caches. Next step i guess is full reinstall. My TP had CM7 apha 1-3.5 on it and now CM9, same install with acmeinstaller 2 and im experiencing no wifi issues.

Has anyone else come across any other fixes, market apps or otherwise?


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

Some people on another thread mentioned fxr wifi fix from the market took care of wifi issues. People may want to try that.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## paulcoog (Jan 20, 2012)

fxr wifi from market did not work for me
as with others on the main forum the wifi tries to connect on 65mbps link speed even if they are on a g router with 54 mbps
this is breaking the wifi, the key is connection speed 65mbps is breaking my 300mbps router all other speeds are fine


----------



## Strappe (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a 54Mbit/s Wi-Fi and the Touchpad connects properly, but after a "random?" time it switches to 65 Mbit/s, but the network can´t handle this.

So it is a g class Wi-Fi.

Here 2 Screenshots

 

FXR wifi fix does NOT fix anything.


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

Strappe said:


> I have a 54Mbit/s Wi-Fi and the Touchpad connects properly, but after a "random?" time it switches to 65 Mbit/s, but the network can´t handle this.
> 
> So it is a g class Wi-Fi.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that it didn't work for you, but there are users that said it worked for them,. It should be left as a possible fix that people can try.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bearracer5 (Jan 22, 2012)

I had major wifi issues as well with my router...it would connect to my Galaxy Nexus wifi tether just fine. Finally went into the router settings and changed the mode from "up to 300mbps" to "up to 54mbps". I also changed the channel from Auto to 3. I forgot where but I read someone mention that switching the channel to one that is below 6 might help. I no longer have any issues connecting to my router! hope this helps someone.


----------



## slightsanity (Jan 19, 2012)

Seems to me that most people experiencing issues with WiFi did not clean up after their CM7 installs. Before installing CM9 you should have done a dalvik cache wipe, format system, format data, and format cache in CWM. I did so and have no WiFi problems at all. Followed those instructions as per Redflea's post on page 60 of the official release thread.


----------



## ghjjf (Jan 22, 2012)

slightsanity said:


> Seems to me that most people experiencing issues with WiFi did not clean up after their CM7 installs. Before installing CM9 you should have done a dalvik cache wipe, format system, format data, and format cache in CWM. I did so and have no WiFi problems at all. Followed those instructions as per Redflea's post on page 60 of the official release thread.


I'm encountering WiFi issues even though this was my first time installing Android on my Touchpad. Some people are luckier than others I guess. WiFiFixr solves it for me until I have to reboot.


----------



## slightsanity (Jan 19, 2012)

ghjjf said:


> I'm encountering WiFi issues even though this was my first time installing Android on my Touchpad. Some people are luckier than others I guess. WiFiFixr solves it for me until I have to reboot.


Yeah, it's hard to say what the exact problem for each individual is, but perhaps if you experiment with the wifi settings on your router tweaking to different channels / radio bands it will help.


----------



## ClayDavis (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah i cant get past "obtaining ip address" oh well i guess thats why its a dual boot. it seems having read dalingrin's twitter response the wifi issue isnt going away soon. hp wont release the wifi drivers making them crap


----------



## ZepTeppe (Oct 18, 2011)

Before I installed CM9 i actually completely wiped CM7 off of my touchpad. The i wiped the data last time i had the wifi issue and it worked great for a few days, but when my touchpad battery died Im back to square one. The wifi attempts to connect but never does.


----------



## piston597 (Jan 22, 2012)

I was having wifi issues on cm7 and then i upgraded to cm9. Still have wifi issues where it would connect then after waking from sleep or reboot it would disconnect. I installed the fxr wifi fix thing and no more issues. It connects instantly on reboot and after wake up. try that i guess.


----------



## paulcoog (Jan 20, 2012)

it seems those with the 65mbps link speed issue and those with wifi showing on but not connecting and having to re-boot
change wireless channel to 4 
repair first with wifi fixer then channel 4 
my wifi uptime is now 48hrs 
before even with cm7 i would get problems so try it might help


----------



## paulcoog (Jan 20, 2012)

now if i could get a battery drain fix it would be disco


----------



## timtlm (Oct 17, 2011)

For me it definitely depends on the router. At home I had no issues over the weekend, but at work, I would have issues where it says it is connected, but I have no internet access. Toggle off/on usually fixes it. I will have to see if it is reporting 65mbps like some are saying. Obviously we can't go into every router we come across and change the settings just for our touchpads







.


----------



## chinesedevil (Aug 24, 2011)

dookie said:


> Well, the only issue I have with wifi is it keeps "obtaining IP address" then it fails and starts over again. I was able to remedy this in CM7 by changing the device ID/Hostname (Android_xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx) to something way shorter. Then my touchpad would connect without any issue. My router hates really long hostnames. The problem with CM9 is there's no way to do change it from the settings. Does anyone know if there is a way to do it CM9/ISC be it either a script or otherwise?


Do this in terminal emulator:
su
setprop net.hostname whateveryouwant

replace whatever you want for the hostname. I tried this but it didn't fix my reconnecting problem, it may for you.

EDIT: nevermind, the settings don't stick after a restart :/


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

milski65 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that it didn't work for you, but there are users that said it worked for them,. It should be left as a possible fix that people can try.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Works great for me, make sure to reboot after running it. You'll have to enter your passwords again though. It also doesn't seem permanent, as I've used it a couple times now...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

slightsanity said:


> Seems to me that most people experiencing issues with WiFi did not clean up after their CM7 installs. Before installing CM9 you should have done a dalvik cache wipe, format system, format data, and format cache in CWM. I did so and have no WiFi problems at all. Followed those instructions as per Redflea's post on page 60 of the official release thread.


Not exactly. I've seen several who have done clean installs (myself included) and still have wifi issues. Not that anyone should complain though... IT is labeled Alpha 0! Of course not everything will work yet and bugs will be many...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## fakedrake (Jan 24, 2012)

timtlm said:


> For me it definitely depends on the router. At home I had no issues over the weekend, but at work, I would have issues where it says it is connected, but I have no internet access. Toggle off/on usually fixes it. I will have to see if it is reporting 65mbps like some are saying. Obviously we can't go into every router we come across and change the settings just for our touchpads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am having the same issue at my work place, I tried all kinds of wifi fixers and nothing works. Is there any way to ask the Touchpad to connect to the router in one specific channel (and a group of good channels). I tried using wifi analyzer to do this, but it still tries to connect to the channel i have deselected and goes back to the link speed of 65mbps.


----------



## ch3ckmate (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi all. New member here. I just did a fresh install of cm9 on my touchpad. Did not have cm7. So I've been having the same issues as some of you all with the wifi. At work I've been getting "obtaining IP address" and it never connects. Tried changing channels from the router with no success. It did work at home however and I noticed at home I have a WPA setup and at work it's a WEP. I'm wondering if that could be the solution. But I have no idea how to change the security to WPA at work. Anyone experience anything similar. Also, at work if I take the security and password off and make my wifi public it connects with no issues at all. So, I'm thinking it may have to do with the WEP settings. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

fakedrake said:


> I am having the same issue at my work place, I tried all kinds of wifi fixers and nothing works. Is there any way to ask the Touchpad to connect to the router in one specific channel (and a group of good channels). I tried using wifi analyzer to do this, but it still tries to connect to the channel i have deselected and goes back to the link speed of 65mbps.


Have you tried connecting to your work AP using WebOS?

The TouchPad does not determine the router channel, the router does. I doubt that you employer is going to allow you to mess around with his router setup.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ch3ckmate said:


> Hi all. New member here. I just did a fresh install of cm9 on my touchpad. Did not have cm7. So I've been having the same issues as some of you all with the wifi. At work I've been getting "obtaining IP address" and it never connects. Tried changing channels from the router with no success. It did work at home however and I noticed at home I have a WPA setup and at work it's a WEP. I'm wondering if that could be the solution. But I have no idea how to change the security to WPA at work. Anyone experience anything similar. Also, at work if I take the security and password off and make my wifi public it connects with no issues at all. So, I'm thinking it may have to do with the WEP settings. Can anyone confirm this?


Your employer let you into the router at work???? Depending on the make, type of the router and the security settings, just changing the channel may not get you connected. Have you tried using WebOS at work? As with the other fellow, I doubt your boss is going to let you mess with the router settings just to appease your desire to connect your TouchPad. WEP should work, but it is the weakest form of wifi encryption and easily hacked. I would suggest making points with the boss about changing the router to at least Wpa with a new access key. If he agrees, suggest TKIP rather than AES as Android on the TouchPad does not play will with AES security.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ClayDavis said:


> yeah i cant get past "obtaining ip address" oh well i guess thats why its a dual boot. it seems having read dalingrin's twitter response the wifi issue isnt going away soon. hp wont release the wifi drivers making them crap


What have you tried to get connected?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ZepTeppe said:


> Before I installed CM9 i actually completely wiped CM7 off of my touchpad. The i wiped the data last time i had the wifi issue and it worked great for a few days, but when my touchpad battery died Im back to square one. The wifi attempts to connect but never does.


How did it die? Did you have to send it back to HP for replacement?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

paulcoog said:


> now if i could get a battery drain fix it would be disco


This is getting off topic for this thread, but what do you consider a battery drain problem?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

chinesedevil said:


> Do this in terminal emulator:
> su
> setprop net.hostname whateveryouwant
> 
> ...


So you enter this change and check the router and see that the new device hostname has changed?

Do you know where the net.hostname is located? I looked for it in the build.prop file and it is not there.


----------



## ch3ckmate (Jan 27, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Your employer let you into the router at work???? Depending on the make, type of the router and the security settings, just changing the channel may not get you connected. Have you tried using WebOS at work? As with the other fellow, I doubt your boss is going to let you mess with the router settings just to appease your desire to connect your TouchPad. WEP should work, but it is the weakest form of wifi encryption and easily hacked. I would suggest making points with the boss about changing the router to at least Wpa with a new access key. If he agrees, suggest TKIP rather than AES as Android on the TouchPad does not play will with AES security.


It's actually my own business so it's not an issue. But I will take your advice and change my wifi to WPA. Thanks

Edit: quick update. I switched my wifi security to WPA-TSK and the touchpad connected right away. No more issues whatsoever. It has to be something with the WEP.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ch3ckmate said:


> It's actually my own business so it's not an issue. But I will take your advice and change my wifi to WPA. Thanks
> 
> Edit: quick update. I switched my wifi security to WPA-TSK and the touchpad connected right away. No more issues whatsoever. It has to be something with the WEP.


You might be right about WEP since I have never used it. You might want to download Wifi Analyzer and have a look at the spectrum in your area. Whichever of channels 1 and 6 have the least amount of traffic, that would be where I would set the router to. Don't use 2,3,4 or 5 because then you are sharing overlap with anyone on 1 and 6. Doing this should help with bandwidth. Stay away from 11 and the TouchPad running Android does not play well with that channel.


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm having the same problems I had back in CM7 alpha 1. Wifi is fine so long as the connection is maintained. But if I leave wifi range then come back, it insists there's no wifi and that everything is out of range, even after scanning. Have to disable and re-enable wifi to get it back.

Kinda annoyed to see this problem resurface, because I stopped having it by CM7 alpha 3.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Aganar said:


> I'm having the same problems I had back in CM7 alpha 1. Wifi is fine so long as the connection is maintained. But if I leave wifi range then come back, it insists there's no wifi and that everything is out of range, even after scanning. Have to disable and re-enable wifi to get it back.
> 
> Kinda annoyed to see this problem resurface, because I stopped having it by CM7 alpha 3.


Go back to Alpha 3 and wait until ICS is more mature. You'll have a lot more functionality and less headaches.


----------



## sifounak (Oct 20, 2011)

nevertells said:


> ... suggest TKIP rather than AES as Android on the TouchPad does not play will with AES security.


Going to bump this because switching my AP to "TKIP" instead of "AES + TKIP" seems to have fixed things. Been two days since I lost wifi with my touchpad on at all times.

My connection used to drop out daily. Sometimes turning wifi off and then turning it on was all that was needed to get it to reconnect again. Other times, I'd have to go through the forget, reboot, etc. processes (and sometimes this would fail several times).

It's not a sure bet that this fixes it, I'm just throwing up what I've seen and letting you guys do whatever you want with that info.


----------



## mitch (Feb 13, 2012)

It worked for me on cm7 - wifi stays on and does not go off...thank you.


----------



## jjdavola (Feb 14, 2012)

I didn't search the entire thread (sorry), but what I found to work for me was *changing my router channel to 3*. I have no idea why or how it worked, but once I changed the router channel I immediately connected and haven't lost connection unless I intentionally went into airplane mode.

I hope this helps someone.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jjdavola said:


> I didn't search the entire thread (sorry), but what I found to work for me was *changing my router channel to 3*. I have no idea why or how it worked, but once I changed the router channel I immediately connected and haven't lost connection unless I intentionally went into airplane mode.
> 
> I hope this helps someone.


Well, just five post above your's on this page, you would have found this:

"You might want to download Wifi Analyzer and have a look at the spectrum in your area. Whichever of channels 1 and 6 have the least amount of traffic, that would be where I would set the router to. Don't use 2,3,4 or 5 because then you are sharing overlap with anyone on 1 and 6. Doing this should help with bandwidth. Stay away from 11 and the TouchPad running Android does not play well with that channel."


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm making this post here and in a couple of other threads in the interest of open source development and the promotion of moving the development of ICS forward, so just turn off your flame thrower. I'm not here to promote one Rom over another, it just happens that the person publishing his particular Rom is forging into uncharted territory and I'll let my post below speak for itself:

OK, I took the plunge and installed Cherry Kang. I did a clean install, ie,

1. ACMEuninstaller
2. ACMEinstaller to install Moboot 0.3.5 and CWM
3. CWM to flash the Rom and Gapps
4. My Backup Root to restore my apps that I had backed up earlier
5. Big glitch, tried to restore my icons, desktop settings and widgets
for Nova Launcher that I had backed up from my last Rom and that trashed
Nova Launcher to the point the only way to recover was start over. Otherwise
all my programs and data restored normally.
6. Found that if you don't delete the old vending.apk before or after pasting the replacement apk in the system/app folder, they both end up in the same directory and the old one won't let you run the install of the new one after you have rebooted. Might want to update the instructions to delete the old apk after you paste the new one in the system/app folder. You can tell the old one from the new one by the date on the files.

After all that, I have not found anything so far that does not work. I saw someone report that FireFox is not working, mine works. I can download apps that before I replaced the vending.apk would not download. I had a couple of apps that would not run because they were not compatible, now they run. Wifi appears rock solid, however, the real test will be extended use on different AP's and I'll try changing my router back to channel 11, which neither of my TouchPads would work with no matter what Rom I was running including all the CM7 Roms and CM9.0.0, Xron 2.9.1 and Classicnerd v.1. One thing I have noticed is wifi starts almost instantly after reboot or turning it on after I had turned it off to save battery power while doing something I did not need WiFi for. That definitely was not the case with CM9.0.0. or Classicnerd. It took upwards of 30 seconds to come on. I like the 132 dpi setting. I can get a 10x10 icon grid using Nova Launcher. However, I noticed that the icon text disappears when the TouchPad is changed from portrait to landscape orientation, but I use it in portrait the most, so no biggie there. I definitely like Nova Launcher over Trebuchet, so good call including that in the Rom. I selected Nova at the default launcher, but can't find a way to revert back to Trebuchet if I needed to. I'm sure there is a way, just have not found it yet. I do have a suggestion, instead of all the gyrations to get the vending.apk installed after the fact, what's the chance of removing the current vending.apk from the gapps.v11 and replacing it with the fixed vending.apk and calling the file gappsv11.fixed.dpi.zip. This is where I don't have the know how to know if that would work. Someone who creates these gapps files to install all the market apps is gonna have to answer that question.

Anyway, so far so good. The Rom is smooth, snappy and responsive. All the known issues remain, h/w acceleration, microphone, etc. I am not seeing battery charging or discharging issues, screen too or not sensitive enough, SOD or random reboots that others are reporting, at least not yet. I fully believe that doing a clean install eliminates those kinds of issues. I never had them with CM9.0.0 or Classicnerd.v1 both of which I did a clean install. I've used My Backup Root to restore my apps in Classicnerd and Cherry Kang. I'll have to see later when I install an updated Cherry Kang if restoring the icons for Nova Launcher still trashes it.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

I was fine with Wifi at my office but had ALL kinds of issues in my house. I tried just about everything and it was all a no go. THEN, I realized that after upgrading to CM9 I never set the date correctly. My date was set to 1970. I researched this and found it was a pretty common issue for Wifi not working. I fixed the date and i have had no issues since. If you are having issues, check and make sure your time/date settings are correct and your date is not set to 1970.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mortymouse said:


> I was fine with Wifi at my office but had ALL kinds of issues in my house. I tried just about everything and it was all a no go. THEN, I realized that after upgrading to CM9 I never set the date correctly. My date was set to 1970. I researched this and found it was a pretty common issue for Wifi not working. I fixed the date and i have had no issues since. If you are having issues, check and make sure your time/date settings are correct and your date is not set to 1970.


The date being incorrect will also affect how the Market works. Wifi may be working, but the Market will not work until the date and time are corrected.


----------



## jjdavola (Feb 14, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Well, just five post above your's on this page, you would have found this:
> 
> "You might want to download Wifi Analyzer and have a look at the spectrum in your area. Whichever of channels 1 and 6 have the least amount of traffic, that would be where I would set the router to. Don't use 2,3,4 or 5 because then you are sharing overlap with anyone on 1 and 6. Doing this should help with bandwidth. Stay away from 11 and the TouchPad running Android does not play well with that channel."


Thanks, but you seem to expressly state not to use channel 3 and I am suggesting to try channel 3 since it worked best for me.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jjdavola said:


> Thanks, but you seem to expressly state not to use channel 3 and I am suggesting to try channel 3 since it worked best for me.


No, I'm saying that channel 3 overlaps bandwidth with 1 and 6. The idea is to put you router on a channel so it does not overlap with the most active channels which are 1 and 6. Routers automatically try to select the least used of 1,6 or 11. Since the TouchPad does not play well with11, the obvious choices are 1 or 6. Download Wifi Analyzer and you can see which channels in your area have the most usage. You'll also see the channels used are 1,6 and 11, not 3. You can use 3 if you want, I was just trying to point you to better performance for your wifi connection.


----------



## animec (Feb 27, 2012)

Until today I could not connect to my home network without forgetting it and reconnecting, and my uni's network has been almost completely unusable (on CM9, whereas webOS has been great).

Attempts to manually change locale/region in various ways have all failed.

*adding "ap_scan=2" to data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf fixed the problem with my home router.* Hoping it will work at uni as well.

If you have wifi trouble, if nothing else can help, and if you're bored, maybe you can set ap_scan mode to 2. This mode seems to be appreciated by some of the more frustrating/crappy drivers out there. If it works, let us know! Good luck


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

animec said:


> Until today I could not connect to my home network without forgetting it and reconnecting, and my uni's network has been almost completely unusable (on CM9, whereas webOS has been great).
> 
> Attempts to manually change locale/region in various ways have all failed.
> 
> ...


So if one has several AP's that he uses, then one should add ap_scan=2 to each entry in the supplicant file?

Also will be interested in hearing how it went at school.


----------



## animec (Feb 27, 2012)

nevertells said:


> So if one has several AP's that he uses, then one should add ap_scan=2 to each entry in the supplicant file?


Nah, just to the beginning of the file, not inside the individual bracketed network entries (not sure if the order of the first options matter)  may or may not need rebooting/restarting wifi. cheers!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

animec said:


> Nah, just to the beginning of the file, not inside the individual bracketed network entries (not sure if the order of the first options matter)  may or may not need rebooting/restarting wifi. cheers!


So, did it work for your school?


----------



## dookie (Jan 19, 2012)

hey guys, if you haven't changed your default hostname (what the router sees the Touchpad). You should probably change it. Some routers hate extremely long hostnames like the default on cm.

To change your hostname to something shorter:

1.go into your build.prop (edit mode/RW)
2. look for net.bt.name=Android
3. below that add net.hostname="whatevernameyouwant" (of course without the "s)
4. Save, exit, reboot and you're router sees the new name of your choosing.

I'm not sure where I saw this, but I saw it somewhere else. Hope this helps some of you guys.


----------



## DiDGr8 (Aug 25, 2011)

I was able to to fix my EAP problem at school by changing the hostname and adding ap_scan. I used to have to clear cache to get it to connect before.


----------



## animec (Feb 27, 2012)

nevertells said:


> So, did it work for your school?


It did work in school! Connected immediately and no overt or secret drops. I decided to experiment some more and found that the wpa_supplicant file was reset whenever I restarted wifi, leading to problems. Mucked around some more and have now gotten it "working" reliably even after restarts and reboots by setting update_config=0, granting ownership of the file to system.wifi and clearing caches. No doubt some of these steps are extraneous but I'm too ignorant and too lazy to figure out which. Input would be helpful! The problem with this method is that I probably won't be able to add new networks with update_config=0, but I'm happy that it works well at home and at uni.


----------



## swedub (Oct 14, 2011)

I was having VERY consistent WiFi disconnect issues with Nightlies AND the latest Alpha for CM9. I was running WPA2 on my router with Channel 11 initially set (rather then Auto Channel) with no problems keeping my Evo 4G ICS-Deck ROM and other wireless devices connected. I even tried setting static IP on the TouchPad since my D-Link router was already setting the IP in the "DHCP Reservation List". Ever since I set my WiFi Router specifically to Channel 1 (instead of specifically 11 as initial setup) I have stayed connected for 3 DAYS straight!!!!

I originally had channel 11 on the router closest to me and channel 1 on the router on other side of our house because of a lot of channel 6 interference locally. I swapped it so channel 1 is the router closer to me and channel 11 is for the router farther away. My WiFi is extremely stable now but I haven't taken the TouchPad to the other side of the house for extended periods of time yet. So far so good though.


----------



## qawasaxa (Mar 3, 2012)

I got the same problem too.. can't resolve..


----------



## fakedrake (Jan 24, 2012)

animec said:


> It did work in school! Connected immediately and no overt or secret drops. I decided to experiment some more and found that the wpa_supplicant file was reset whenever I restarted wifi, leading to problems. Mucked around some more and have now gotten it "working" reliably even after restarts and reboots by setting update_config=0, granting ownership of the file to system.wifi and clearing caches. No doubt some of these steps are extraneous but I'm too ignorant and too lazy to figure out which. Input would be helpful! The problem with this method is that I probably won't be able to add new networks with update_config=0, but I'm happy that it works well at home and at uni.


The last time i tried modifying the wpa_supplicant.info file, my touchpad went into a boot loop. I dont want to do it the wrong way this time. If you can post a step-by-step method of what you did to make it work, it would helpful for all of us having trouble connecting to wifi and work places and univs.


----------



## kennethj (Mar 3, 2012)

I've had this problem as well, what I did to get around it was change my home wifi to WPA2 from WEP and it seemed to have worked.


----------



## xtrema (Feb 25, 2012)

my issue is that after it ran out of juice, the wifi has problem staying connection for more than a few minutes or during sleep. Clear cache seem to be the only fix so far.

Sent from HP Touchpad with Tapatalk


----------



## DiDGr8 (Aug 25, 2011)

kennethj said:


> I've had this problem as well, what I did to get around it was change my home wifi to WPA2 from WEP and it seemed to have worked.


Changing to WEP is like fixing the broken lock on your door by leaving the door unlocked all the time. You can get in OK, but so can everyone else (well not everyone, but WEP is very easy to break).


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

DiDGr8 said:


> Changing to WEP is like fixing the broken lock on your door by leaving the door unlocked all the time. You can get in OK, but so can everyone else (well not everyone, but WEP is very easy to break).


I am afraid you misread the post you were quoting. They went from WEP to WPA2.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

DiDGr8 said:


> Changing to WEP is like fixing the broken lock on your door by leaving the door unlocked all the time. You can get in OK, but so can everyone else (well not everyone, but WEP is very easy to break).


Read his post again, he changed from wep to wpa2.


----------



## jaltman (Feb 28, 2012)

Make sure your router has N mode shut off. One of my routers somehow magically turned N back on and I spent quite some time playing and scratching my head before I discovered it and turned it back off. Now all is well once again.

Jim Altman


----------



## att73 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi, just a quick note to confirm that in my case changing the WiFi channel to 1 (from 11) fixed it!!! Rock solid connnection all day wheras previously I had to reconnect every couple of minutes and definitely after the TP wake-up.
Nightly build 01/03, WPA2, a,b,g,n.

Cheers.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I believe it has been posted here before, but just a reminder, a thread for discussing wifi issues has been established at the link below and has a full blown discussion on the topic. Come join us.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1494458


----------



## Gnits (Aug 27, 2011)

Does the Touchpad (with any of the various builds) support N? I am running the new nightlies and i cannot get anything but 54mbs.

I wish the UI would tell me more than just the speed. (IE Channel and the type it is connected.)

Gnits


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Gnits said:


> Does the Touchpad (with any of the various builds) support N? I am running the new nightlies and i cannot get anything but 54mbs.
> 
> I wish the UI would tell me more than just the speed. (IE Channel and the type it is connected.)
> 
> Gnits


Flip a coin my friend. Some folk's TouchPad gets along with wifi "N", some don't. It's the luck of the draw.


----------

